# Montreal International Film Scoring Competition 2021-22 Just Announced!



## Leslie Fuller

> Beginning of the competition​


The Specialized Diploma Program in Film Music at the Université du Québec à Montréal, CHOQ.ca and l'UQAT are proud to announce the seventh edition of the Montreal International Film Music Composition Competition. Three short films are proposed to composers of all parts of the world to inspire their creativity. Multiple awards (see below) shall be awarded to the composer of the best score for each of the following films: Songe, Jusqu'au bout, Send help,as well as to all finalists of the competition, thanks to our amazing sponsors as: UQAT, UQAM, Arturia, Acustica, MCDSP and Tënk.



> Stages of the Competition​



December 21st, 2021: Competition opens. Three short films are available on the website of the Montreal International Film Music Composition Competition.
February 25th, 2022, 11:59 PM (EST): Deadline for composers to submit their entries. Composers may submit up to three entries in the competition (one piece per film) if they so desire.
March 31st 2022: Finalists announced.
April 7th 2022: Livestream of the finalists and announcement of the winners.
Link to the above page containing further information follows: https://musiquedefilm.uqam.ca/en/concours-de-musique


As in the past, entry to the competition is free, and you just need to create an account. Once this is done, you will be able to download any or all of the three available films presented for scoring.


----------



## handel_afficionado

Hi, How do you people download the films? The only way I see possible now is to log in the site, play the film and right click save. Is there a better way to do it?


----------



## Leslie Fuller

handel_afficionado said:


> Hi, How do you people download the films? The only way I see possible now is to log in the site, play the film and right click save. Is there a better way to do it?


See this page linked here for information: https://musiquedefilm.uqam.ca/en/concours-de-musique/comment-participer


----------



## becseigy

My first competition entry post in VI Control forum 
Maybe a little "amateurish", but the cartoon is interesting


----------



## pranic

becseigy said:


> My first competition entry post in VI Control forum
> Maybe a little "amateurish", but the cartoon is interesting



That's a fun score. Love the jazzy vibes, and I think you did a lovely job to bring more emotion to the visuals. Thanks for sharing, and best of luck in the competition!


----------



## Barrel Maker

becseigy said:


> My first competition entry post in VI Control forum
> Maybe a little "amateurish", but the cartoon is interesting



Nice.  The quasi cool jazz style works very well for that film.

The competition seemed fun, but I'm lazy, so I scored the shortest one of the three, haha.


----------



## becseigy

Barrel Maker said:


> Nice.  The quasi cool jazz style works very well for that film.
> 
> The competition seemed fun, but I'm lazy, so I scored the shortest one of the three, haha.



I was lazy too, and I didn’t do anything for this particular film because I think even though this piece is the shortest, it’s the hardest 

Very good music and timing, the music fits perfectly with the visual elements.

And I like the mix very much, it was enjoyable to listen to all the way through.
The short strings are great at the end. What library did you use for it?


----------



## Barrel Maker

becseigy said:


> I was lazy too, and I didn’t do anything for this particular film because I think even though this piece is the shortest, it’s the hardest
> 
> Very good music and timing, the music fits perfectly with the visual elements.
> 
> And I like the mix very much, it was enjoyable to listen to all the way through.
> The short strings are great at the end. What library did you use for it?


Thanks! The strings are SF, but there's a lot of UAD plugins on 'em (Manley and Ampex, If I remember correctly).
Best of luck in the comp. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Codetronx

Here's my submission. I've enjoyed very much with this short film because it offers the opportunity of using different moods and playing around with them. I hope you like it.


----------



## handel_afficionado

I had a lot of fun scoring this. I hope you guys have enjoyed this competition like I did!
My entry:


----------



## dacm

My submission takes into account that the original title, "SONGE" in French, translates to "DREAM" in English. As a result, I opted to consider that the film had a more of a surrealistic aspect to it and I played off of that idea.


----------



## prasad_v

I missed the deadline to produce a properly finished work, but thought it deserved to be completed even if a few hours late


----------



## handel_afficionado

supposedly the finalists are announced today but in which platform? Does anybody know?


----------



## anthonytambrin

handel_afficionado said:


> supposedly the finalists are announced today but in which platform? Does anybody know?


I'm wondering about the same thing too. I think it's past the announcement date and the website is still not updated. I'm a bit confused that the jury section is also blank.






Jury - | DESS en musique de film | UQAM


Le programme du Diplôme d’Études Supérieures Spécialisées (D.E.S.S.) en musique de film de l’UQAM, offert conjointement par la Faculté des arts (Département de musique) et la Faculté de communication (École des médias) depuis 2007, forme ses étudiants aux techniques et aux esthétiques de...




musiquedefilm.uqam.ca





I'm wondering if the competition is actually still being run this year.


----------



## anthonytambrin

Barrel Maker said:


> Nice.  The quasi cool jazz style works very well for that film.
> 
> The competition seemed fun, but I'm lazy, so I scored the shortest one of the three, haha.



That's really awesome. I especially love the credit roll music! Well done, congratulations!

I chose Send Help as well because I love scoring animations :D


----------



## Barrel Maker

anthonytambrin said:


> That's really awesome. I especially love the credit roll music! Well done, congratulations!
> 
> I chose Send Help as well because I love scoring animations :D



Thanks, man. I liked your entry too. 

Maybe one of these days they'll announce the finalists 

Best of luck.


----------



## amysteriouskeyboard

They announced the finalists on their Facebook page if you missed it.


----------



## prasad_v

amysteriouskeyboard said:


> They announced the finalists on their Facebook page if you missed it.


link?


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Finalists for Songe:


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Finalists for Send Help:


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Finalists for Till The End:


----------



## Leslie Fuller

prasad_v said:


> link?


See my posts from yesterday.


----------



## Barrel Maker

I _think _I won, but they tagged the wrong person, hahaha.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Here are the names of the winners:

All the way to the end:

1. Nicholas Froger 

2. Lucas Maria Baldini 

3. Miran Yim 

Songe:

1. Olivier Done 

2. DiCecco Crowth https://youtu.be/DMyXObbrzj0

3. Théophile Yvert 

Send help:

1. Grant Coughlin 

2. Simon Depys (https://youtu.be/JLkCVIARjYY)

3. And the third place which was very hard to distinguish, as four participants were hard to separate: Yohan Jager (https://youtu.be/B2A3YN5UBSQ)


----------

